# I need the best system for training racing horses!



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Thoroughbreds or Standardbreds?


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Thoroughbreds or Standardbreds?


Well, I'm not sure which kind of the two my horses belong to because I'm not familiar with the English classifications but I think it's the thoroughbreds kind. 

I want the program for speed racing horses.

Thank you very much.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Thoroughbreds run, Standardbreds pull a cart and pace. And to take it even further, there is also Steeplechase, a fast run with jumps.

I don't want to seem rude, but if you don't know the difference between the two, maybe you need to change your current ambition to something more suitable for the place you are in now? There is nothing wrong with WANTING to train race horses, but make sure your foundation of knowledge is solid and can carry you through the difficulties of the racing industry.


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Thoroughbreds or Standardbreds?


It's a thoroughbred 



riccil0ve said:


> Thoroughbreds run, Standardbreds pull a cart and pace. And to take it even further, there is also Steeplechase, a fast run with jumps.
> 
> I don't want to seem rude, but if you don't know the difference between the two, maybe you need to change your current ambition to something more suitable for the place you are in now? There is nothing wrong with WANTING to train race horses, but make sure your foundation of knowledge is solid and can carry you through the difficulties of the racing industry.



First, thank you for telling me the difference. 

Second, thank you for your advice, but honestly I'm not the one who trains horses (although I wish I am ), it's my brother and he is so good in that position and got first in several races and since we (in Saudi Arabia) don't have the standardbred, I didn't know what it means and later when I asked my brother whether it's thoroughbred or standardbred, he told me it's thoroughbred although he didn't know a standardbred means! 

As I mentioned, my brother is doing good with his training but in order to improve his skills he asked me to search for him for further knowledge. So please if you can lead me to an effective system of training it'd be much appreciated. 

I hope I'm clear enough now and I'm sorry for not clarifying this point before.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Well what exactly are you trying to learn more about? Conditioning? Grooming? Preparation? Speed? Heart?


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

RedRoan said:


> Well what exactly are you trying to learn more about? Conditioning? Grooming? Preparation? Speed? Heart?


Well, from every side! I mean if there is any good designed program for preparing the horse for speed (physically and mentally) and and accommodating with whoever rider rides on it that would be great! This is the most important thing and the rest of what you mentioned cannot be ignored


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I don't know how people in Saudi Arabia work around race horses but over here local farms use hot walkers to get some exercise beyond the normal turn out and exercise jockey.

The biggest barn uses a nice hot walker which is closed in and helps the horse to keep going forward but has more freedom for the horse to move around (not turning around though) without the restraint of their head being tied to the device. The panels can move at any speed. But I see mostly horses only going no faster then a trot for safety reasons. Here are some pictures of the kind of hot walker I'm talking about.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

RedRoan said:


> Well I don't know how people in Saudi Arabia work around race horses but over here local farms use hot walkers to get some exercise beyond the normal turn out and exercise jockey.


 
Hot walkers will do nothing to create a race horse. Even jogging miles and miles of trails does nothing to build a speed horse. It is about slow twitch and fast twitch muscles. The only thing that builds these fast twitch muscles is speed work. Build up slow twitch muscles, something you get from long slow distance just slows the horse down.
The hot walker would do nothing
Interval training would build the heart but you need a heart rate monitor for that and the knowledge of how to use it and not hurt the horse.]
You will not get useful information on this board for building a race horse.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

The hot walker is one of the most important tools on the track! Human or mechanical, but, I am not trying to deny Rio's Dad's very good advice, that you will not find suitable knowledge on this board about training race horses, from my understand it's a secretive guild where many horsemen are not allowed to venture or understand. I am curious what farm in Saudi Arabia you must be working for, as there is the famous Godolphin Arabian establishment that I personally choose to bet on regularly at the track. I would also be curious about what kind a of regimine a race horse would be expected to endure, and I would think the eventing people would probably have the best advice for speed conditioning, as cross country demonstrates many of the same demands.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Training horses is not an assembly line thing. Each horse is different and each horse deserves personalized training. Not all horses are the same, they are different. Therefore, there is not one perfect 'system' for 'one size fits all'. You will have to treat each horse as an individual.


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

RedRoan said:


> Well I don't know how people in Saudi Arabia work around race horses but over here local farms use hot walkers to get some exercise beyond the normal turn out and exercise jockey.
> 
> The biggest barn uses a nice hot walker which is closed in and helps the horse to keep going forward but has more freedom for the horse to move around (not turning around though) without the restraint of their head being tied to the device. The panels can move at any speed. But I see mostly horses only going no faster then a trot for safety reasons. Here are some pictures of the kind of hot walker I'm talking about.



Thank you RedRoan for this valuable information. I'm really grateful for your contribute 

the hot walker is a good idea which I didn't know about before!


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Hot walkers will do nothing to create a race horse. Even jogging miles and miles of trails does nothing to build a speed horse. It is about slow twitch and fast twitch muscles. The only thing that builds these fast twitch muscles is speed work. Build up slow twitch muscles, something you get from long slow distance just slows the horse down.
> The hot walker would do nothing
> Interval training would build the heart but you need a heart rate monitor for that and the knowledge of how to use it and not hurt the horse.]
> You will not get useful information on this board for building a race horse.


Thank you for posting your point of view regarding the hot walkers.

I didn't fully understand why wouldn't I find any helpful training guide here!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Horse Trainer said:


> I didn't fully understand why wouldn't I find any helpful training guide here!


We are not race horse trainers. We don't have the knowledge and if we did we wouldn't be hanging around here. 
Why would a good trainer post here on how to build a good race horse??


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

TroubledTB said:


> The hot walker is one of the most important tools on the track! Human or mechanical, but, I am not trying to deny Rio's Dad's very good advice, that you will not find suitable knowledge on this board about training race horses, from my understand it's a secretive guild where many horsemen are not allowed to venture or understand. I am curious what farm in Saudi Arabia you must be working for, as there is the famous Godolphin Arabian establishment that I personally choose to bet on regularly at the track. I would also be curious about what kind a of regimine a race horse would be expected to endure, and I would think the eventing people would probably have the best advice for speed conditioning, as cross country demonstrates many of the same demands.


Thanks TroubledTB for replying.

Do you think the training guide is secretive thing that shouldn't be revealed! It's bad though! 

Well, you mean my brother not me, he doesn't work for any famous farms. He has his own farm, work and horses. 

Sorry, I can't answer the other stuff you are asking since I'm not directly involved in such a training but my brother asked me to see what things he doesn't know about this field, what new methods that must be different than his. He is doing well as I mentioned before but he asked me (since he doesn't know English) to search for what training guides you guys follow when you train your speed horse


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Training horses is not an assembly line thing. Each horse is different and each horse deserves personalized training. Not all horses are the same, they are different. Therefore, there is not one perfect 'system' for 'one size fits all'. You will have to treat each horse as an individual.



You're absolutely right, but also as horses differ, people's minds differ too and you may have ideas about something that I don't and vice versa and that's why I'm here but it's very disappointing when I know this is some sort of secretive thing : (


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Horse Trainer said:


> but it's very disappointing when I know this is some sort of secretive thing : (


Pardon?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

most trainers have there secerts that give them and edge in their event, and they ain't likely to share them

I didn't know they raced Thoroughbreds were raced in Saudi Arabia, I know that Arabians and camels are raced there. Are long distance endurance races or the western track races mo more than 16 furlongs?


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

sunny06 said:


> Pardon?


It was just some guy who pointed out this info in the thread


----------



## Horse Trainer (Jul 25, 2009)

Kentucky said:


> most trainers have there secerts that give them and edge in their event, and they ain't likely to share them
> 
> I didn't know they raced Thoroughbreds were raced in Saudi Arabia, I know that Arabians and camels are raced there. Are long distance endurance races or the western track races mo more than 16 furlongs?


I absolutely understand the firs point about the secretiveness of these techniques but you know I thought I would find some shared programs that you consider as basics because there is usually some ideas you do that differ from us in Saudi Arabia and thought that the secretive things are just some techniques that every trainer would like to save them for himself and these secretive methods are what make him superior to the others.

About your question, yeah, you are right, arabians and camels are raced here, but the prominient contests are of those thoroughbred speed races 

We have also the endurance races but they are rare and in some occaions of the year

What we have most frequently is the speed thoroughbreds races while but not the short distances; we have the long distances of between 1600 and 2400 meters. (this kind of horse races is the most promenient)

Ok people, as a newbie, can you tell me the most famous horsemanship forums that discuss speed horse contests? Thank you in advance


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

I didn't mean to imply that the whole industry was closed off to you as a secret! No one hear is trying to hide any information from you, the difference I find is that in TB racing the trainer is the sole judge of the horses activity, with very little involvement from the owner. Essentially no one is taught how to ride their horse for a race, so there is not much explanation of the entire process to the owners. I am sure there are some people involved in the racing industry who would gladly give you the low down on how to train a race horse, but here the difference is we all ride our horses, regardless if they are trained by someone else or not. The trainers job is to teach us how to do what they are doing. In racing many owners don't really interfere with the horses training schedule and only show up to watch it race. I think that is why many people feel it is harder to get directly involved in the racing industry, and those who are have the edge of knowing what really happens behind the scenes. I know I have had horses all my life, and the racing industry is still a bit of a mystery. Sorry I gave you the wrong idea.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Hot walkers will do nothing to create a race horse. Even jogging miles and miles of trails does nothing to build a speed horse. It is about slow twitch and fast twitch muscles. The only thing that builds these fast twitch muscles is speed work. Build up slow twitch muscles, something you get from long slow distance just slows the horse down.
> The hot walker would do nothing
> Interval training would build the heart but you need a heart rate monitor for that and the knowledge of how to use it and not hurt the horse.]
> You will not get useful information on this board for building a race horse.


i just wanted to say that you are completely wrong


----------

